# Just for the Record...



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

So Everyone...most of are aware...but for those of you that don't know...
I am no longer an 'active' vendor for the PPI. 
That said, I am still active in the consultation end of things on a Business 101level.
Yes I still assist with business plans, capability statements, developing company policy & procedures, developing safety and educational programs for companies and 501(C)3 Organizations, teaching people how to GROW their business versus expanding their liability and coverage areas...
And let's clear the air...I do not KNOW Paul Williams other than to say we are 'cyber-land' acquaintances. Nor have I met most the people I investigated and wrote about when they were ripping labor off.
The fact that I was MIA for two years and get a notification from this site I come and review posts and I hear the same complaints that were being made in 2008 just astounds me. especially after AMS, FAS, Berghorst, Buczek, Rowe, KPS, NFN, and the rest were all bankrupt after stealing from labor and embezzling millions of dollars.
That said...y'all take care as this is a hopeless industry that the gutless employees should have forced management to either close down or be regulated as the viable industry it is a long time ago. 
_The fact is, NAMFS is an arm of, and the PPI is the Banking Industry's dirty little secret. 
I have always been a friend of labor and always trusted labor in this industry to a fault...just ask the Kessler Gang in MO. They are using the industry to rip people off also. I have always called a spade a spade and will continue to do so._
I will do a special edition of Preservation Thursday to explain and spell out that statement. 
Truth is I'm very content designing agriculture programs for people...Seems that my work speaks for itself, which is comforting to know that regardless of what some might think, people judge me by my character and not by past mistakes or poor decisions made in cocaine induced coma's of 30 plus years ago...( not that drug abuse justified my actions)
In closing allow me to state this...I do not judge as it is not my place. I speak from the heart and sometimes that makes people uncomfortable. NONE of us are in a position to play judge and jury. The day will come when each one of us will stand in front of the maker and answer for ourselves...Those of you whom feel that it is so vital to your self worth to be judge and jury will also have to stand in front of the maker and answer for yourself. I'll be able to do so with my head held high...will you???
What do you want from life????


----------



## PeerHearns (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello how are you? I'm fairly new to the PP industry. I actually dabbled in it a few years ago and was able to do a few work orders over a a few months but in all candor I wasnt really set up for success. I took a step back and got everything in order and am now looking to get back into the field with more direction. I just found this site and it seems like a resource. Excuse me if this is incorrect form me reaching out like this but you seem as if you're one of the more experienced people here. I'm seeing alot of complaints about the direction of the industry, and i wanted to ask if fundamentally the business has changed to the point where its no longer a profitable venture? In your experience what is your outlook in terms of where things are going? Any advice/ help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PeerHearns said:


> Hello how are you? I'm fairly new to the PP industry. I actually dabbled in it a few years ago and was able to do a few work orders over a a few months but in all candor I wasnt really set up for success. I took a step back and got everything in order and am now looking to get back into the field with more direction. I just found this site and it seems like a resource. Excuse me if this is incorrect form me reaching out like this but you seem as if you're one of the more experienced people here. I'm seeing alot of complaints about the direction of the industry, and i wanted to ask if fundamentally the business has changed to the point where its no longer a profitable venture? In your experience what is your outlook in terms of where things are going? Any advice/ help would be appreciated.


I used to have a website and Business Aladay LLC. and I was one of the first to stand up about the Employee/Independent Contractor issues in this industry. I have taken a different route. I actually had a business license and insurance for the work our company did.
So when the industry...our company first started with FNMA prior to the industry..... being pyramided by NAMFS. 
My podcasts from Preservation Thursday are still up on You Tube...as are my Business 101...I also have some PDF's that can help...
I will say this. You can go back into this platform and find posts I've made from ten years ago...the complaints were the same...some make it and have found a way to make it work. However, the vast majority go broke attempting to do so....
I do have some business 101 stuff that may help you if you're new as a business owner...Get a hold of me via website via website there is a speakpipe feature and you can leave a voice mail...or fill out a form on one of the pages...


----------

